# English to Arabic written translation



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good translation company that can translate written English into Arabic? It's marketing copy specific to a particular industry, so I doubt the abilities of any of they little shops that get labourers through their visas.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out the British Embassy web site.. they may have a list of people who do this


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Even better ask your friendly Emirati, he'll either do it or know someone who will, and ensure it's Emirates Arabic, not other types. ESP for a marketing document.


----------



## boyinblue (Nov 8, 2009)

> Even better ask your friendly Emirati, he'll either do it or know someone who will, and ensure it's Emirates Arabic, not other types. ESP for a marketing document.


sorry to disagree but giving an advertising/marketing document to an emirati friend would be last thing he'll need. Arabic-english and vice versa is a tough thing.. Mr. Rossi I think I know just the company.. (its our sister concern).. although Iam not into translation and stuff but if you give me a call, I'll have you forward to the most experienced in translations of advertising material.. pm me for my number.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's implying Emiratis don't know marketing - somewhat blinkered, and the fact that it's your sister company? Hmmmmm


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

*seriously*

actually, the grab-the-first-guy-in-white tactic isn't a winner.

It's quite hard top do translations.


----------



## boyinblue (Nov 8, 2009)

> That's implying Emiratis don't know marketing - somewhat blinkered, and the fact that it's your sister company? Hmmmmm


so according to you universities should stop giving degrees called "Bachelor Of Linguistics"? Am not cheap enough to promote a sister concern for few hundreds but definitely I would recommend the thread starter to go to a professional and not.. "friendly Emirati"


----------

